# Not knowing fare before accepting



## Chrisstoph

Hey all,
For some reason when I get a new Uber eats order up it only shows me what restaurant I'm collecting from but no extemated fare for the trip. 
Am I missing something here or do we not know what were accepting? 

Cheers


----------



## kingcorey321

Uber is hiding the info from you .
Uber eats does show it here. Uber will not show uber x passenger info though . My advice is use a different platform .
Grubhub DD . Yes there is zero way for you to make money if yo do not know how much the order is and distance .


----------

